# Anyone tried making their own butter churn?



## DroppedAtBirth

I've been looking for plans for a DIY churn that doesn't involve using a food processor or electric mixer. I've been thinking that the old style jar churns look basically like an egg beater affixed through the lid of a mason jar. Has anyone tried this and if so, how well does it work? 

Does anyone have homemade butter churn plans or a link to some cost effective ones? Doubt he's going to let me spend $100 plus anytime soon since shaking a jar does work


----------



## jwal10

Take a gallon glass jar with lid. Make a hole in the lid that a dowel will fit through. Add 2 paddles to the bottom of the dowel to make a dasher. Raise and lower the dowel to churn butter....James

Hand Made Wooden Dasher for Butter Churn 1 to 2 Gallon Size Made in USA | eBay


----------



## DroppedAtBirth

Incredibly simple and effective  Thanks so much!


----------



## unioncreek

We would put about three quarts of cream in a glass gallon jar and then shake it while going out the get the cows to milk. By the time we got back we would have butter.

Bob


----------



## jwal10

I just use a quart canning jar and a marble, clean and quick....James


----------



## Helena

Yep..have goats and get the cream after a couple of days of leaving the milk in fridge..and then put into a mason jar and shake..shake..shake..for about 20 minutes. (pass it aorund so the kids can do the shaking) You will have a soft creamy good goats milk butter...good luck !!​


----------



## DroppedAtBirth

Hehe, we've been doing the shake the jar since I broke the food processor but honestly with 4 gallons of jersey milk that's about a gallon to shake every day...gets a little heavy  and quart at a time is a bit time consuming (and still gets heavyish lol).


----------



## Hollowdweller

I have an old electric churn but just use a 1 gallon institutional glass jar mostly.


----------



## ozark_jewels

A gallon glass jar never filled more than half full. Put a square of plastic wrap under the lid to guard against leaks. Warm to room temperature and shake till you have solid butter. Half full or less and room temperature and it takes no time at all. Too cool or too full and it will take forever.
And SOOO easy to clean!
I usually shake it while watching a movie or something. I'd read but found stopping to turn the page upset my rythm too often.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain

So glad that DroppedatBirth asked, and tht Ozark did a timely bump to this thread... I ws just wondering about the same thing!


----------



## SueMc

I shake mine up in a qt or 1/2 gal jar and it is quick and easy. I do have an old-ish crockery butter churn with dasher that I would like to try once, but unless I have a boat load of cream all at once it wouldn't be worth the clean up effort.
I think rinsing and pressing the buttermilk out of a very large amt. of butter would be harder than the actual churning.


----------

